# X heures (et) (un) quart



## rolmich

> 5:15 = cinq heures *et* quart


Est-ce que "cinq heures *un *quart" est également correct ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Ce fil porte spécifiquement sur les heures comprenant les mots _heure(s)_ et _quart_ dans le sens « 15 minutes après l'heure ». Pour la façon de le dire en omettant l'heure, voir au/à (et) quart / aux/à (et) vingt. Pour le sens « 15 minutes avant l'heure », voir X heures moins (le/un) quart. Pour les différentes façons de dire l'heure en général, voir ce fil.


----------



## snarkhunter

J'en doute. Je n'ai jamais entendu ou lu cette façon d'exprimer l'heure : je ne connais que la forme "*et* quart".


----------



## Nicomon

« Un quart » est correct aussi.


----------



## JiPiJou

Durant toute mon enfance (parisienne), j'ai entendu mes grands-parents dire "cinq heures *un *quart". Mais je me garderai bien de généraliser : est-ce un cas individuel, une forme locale ou populaire ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Je crains qu'il ne s'agisse là d'une formulation "populaire", mais néanmoins incorrecte sur le plan grammatical. Peut-être par assimilation à la durée, qui utilise effectivement "un" (ex. : _un trajet d'une heure un quart_).


----------



## JiPiJou

A lire les précédents posts, je me doutais que ce devait être cela. D'ailleurs, lorsque j'ai été plus âgé, je me suis souvenu d'autres expressions que j'entendais et dont j'ai appris qu'elles étaient également fautives et d'origine populaire.


----------



## Punky Zoé

[…]
C'est je pense effectivement une tournure populaire qu'on trouve dans certaines régions.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Dans l'Est de la France, _trois heures un quart_ et _quatre heures moins un quart_ sont courants quoique ma grand-mère disait plutôt _quatre heures trois quarts_ ; mais toujours _et demie_, jamais _deux quarts_, ni _une demie_ !

J'imagine qu'à l'origine ce devait être _et un quart_ qui a dérivé en fonction des régions en _et quart_ ou en _un quart._


----------



## petitm

Bonjour,

Je viens de savoir qu'on peut dire "une heure un quart" au lieu de "une heure et quart". Est-ce que c'est courant cette expression ?

Merci d'avance pour votre éclaircissement.


----------



## Nicodi2

Bonsoir,

La réponse est non. L'on dit _*une heure et quart*_.
J'ai déjà entendu _une heure un quart_ mais cela sonne assez désuet à mes oreilles...

Salutations


----------



## Mr Swann

En lorraine j'entends souvent *une heure un quart* mais ce n'est pas correct

[…]


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je ne serais pas aussi catégorique que vous, parce que les deux formes (_un quart_ et _et quart_) sont toutes deux largement attestées et utilisées (cf _Google Livres_ pour s'en convaincre rapidement...).
La mention "vieilli" pour "une heure un quart" (TLF, p. ex.) mériterait donc quelques justifications additionnelles...


----------



## Nicodi2

Cher Jean,

J'ai peut-être été un peu catégorique, j'en conviens
Mais je ne démens pas que dans le milieu étudiant auquel j'appartiens, absolument personne n'utilise _une heure un quart_...
Pour répondre à la question de petitm, je dirais donc que _une heure un quart_ n'est pas d'une utilisation courante chez les étudiants. Mon erreur a été de généraliser un peu trop...

Quoi qu'il en soit, bonne journée à tous
Nico


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Oui, _deux heures un quart_


 Vraiment ? Jamais je ne mettrais ni n'ai jamais entendu _un_ dans ce cas ! Je constate toutefois en lisant le début de ce fil que cela se dit dans certains régions…


----------



## plantin

Bezoard said:


> Oui, _deux heures un quart_ ou _deux heures quinze_.


Oui, chez moi aussi, et à l'Académie aussi apparemment:


> *QUART*.Une quelconque des parties d'un tout qui est ou que l'on conçoit divisé en quatre parties égales. _Il en faut rabattre le quart, un bon quart. Réduire un quart. Du tiers au quart. Un quart d'heure. *Deux heures un quart*, deux heures et quart. _


----------



## Bezoard

Chacun voit midi à sa porte ! 
Maître Capello, vous ne ferez pas croire que vous n'avez jamais voyagé hors de chez vous, même si vous dites n'avoir jamais entendu "un quart" ?  Je crois plutôt que vous n'avez pas prêté attention à ce qui se dit, car, oralement, la nuance est mince, et je pourrais, pareillement, dire que je n'_entends_ jamais "et quart". Mais je sais bien que ça peut se dire ! Hanse cite sur un même plan _onze heures quine, onze heures et quart_ et _onze heures un quart_. Plusieurs autres ouvrages citent aussi ces diverses formules en précisant, pour certains, que le tour avec "un quart" est vieilli (et ce, depuis Martinon, il y a presque un siècle ! Mais on sait que les grammairiens ont tendance à se copier les uns les autres) ; parfois, leur remarque englobe deux tours différents : "et un quart" (qui, pour le coup, a franchement vieilli) et "un quart", qui peut avoir vieilli mais que j'ai toujours entendu chez moi et autour de moi*. Je ne sais pas s'il existe des statistiques précises à ce sujet, et c'est du reste sans importance ; un tour correct un peu vieilli reste un tour correct, jusque qu'à ce que s'éteignent les derniers dinosaures qui l'emploient ! Comme le dit Dupré : « Ce dernier tour [avec "un quart"], d'un langage plus soutenu, a vieilli et le tour "et quart", considéré au temps de Littré comme très familier, est d'usage très courant. » Littré parlait en effet d'une « irrégularité du langage très-familier ».
[…]

* La grammaire de Grevisse-Goosse distingue bien les deux tours :
Nouvelle grammaire française


----------



## k@t

Finalement, c'est assez logique que les deux formules existent, puisqu'elles me semblent être toutes les deux des formes ellipsées de la tournure complète = _X heures *et un* quart d'heure_.
Du coup, ce qui est peut-être plus surprenant, c'est que pour la demie, seule la forme sans le déterminant a été retenue (en tout cas pour ce qui est du français contemporain, peut-être a-t-on dit _X heures une demie_ ?).
Pour ce qui est de la désuétude de la forme avec le déterminant plutôt que la conjonction, GoogleLivre montre que jusqu'en 1914 la forme _*un quart*_ était très nettement plus fréquente que celle en *et quart*. La tendance s'est renversée dans les années 30, mais sans que l'écart entre les deux formes soit si marqué que cela (ça ne nous dit évidemment rien de ce qui se pratiquait / pratique à l'oral, c'est malgré tout toujours l'indication d'une tendance).


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Maître Capello, vous ne ferez pas croire que vous n'avez jamais voyagé hors de chez vous, même si vous dites n'avoir jamais entendu "un quart" ?  Je crois plutôt que vous n'avez pas prêté attention à ce qui se dit, car, oralement, la nuance est mince, et je pourrais, pareillement, dire que je n'_entends_ jamais "et quart". Mais je sais bien que ça peut se dire !


Quoi que vous en disiez, je sais très bien faire la différence entre _et quart_ et _un quart_, d'autant plus que _un quart_ est tellement inhabituel pour moi que je ne manquerais pas de le remarquer si je l'entendais. Je persiste donc : bien qu'ayant déjà été dans bien des régions de France, je n'ai en effet encore jamais entendu _X heures *un* quart_. Mais ce n'est bien sûr pas parce que je ne l'ai personnellement encore jamais entendu que ce n'est pas usité.


----------



## nicduf

La formule avec "un" est aussi employée en Poitou.


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> Quoi que vous en disiez, je sais très bien faire la différence entre _et quart_ et _un quart_, d'autant plus que _un quart_ est tellement inhabituel pour moi que je ne manquerais pas de le remarquer si je l'entendais.


Ne l'avez-vous pas remarqué dans vos lectures ? On le trouve sous la plume de Hugo (qui emploie aussi la formule avec "et") ou de Stendhal, pour ne citer que ces deux-là.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Ne l'avez-vous pas remarqué dans vos lectures ?


Assurément.  Je n'ai jamais dit que je ne l'avais jamais *lu* ; je me suis borné à dire que je ne l'avais jamais *entendu*.


----------



## DrChen

J'entends souvent ma mamie dire "X heures un quart". (région Centre)
Ah et aussi quelques (vieux) profs de fac.
Pour moi c'est un truc de vieux.


----------



## Swatters

Il y a encore d'autre possibilités: "X heures et un quart" ("À Mormans, on entendit sonner une heure et un quart", Flaubert, _L'éducation sentimentale_) ou "X heures quart" (très courant en Belgique, où "et quart" s'entend aussi dans l'Ouest).

Moi-même de l'Ouest de la Belgique, j'utilise systématiquement "deux heures quart" et j'ai tendance à associer "deux heures quart" aux plus vieilles générations, ce qui indique peut-être une homogénéisation dans le pays mais c'est à confirmer. […]


----------

